# New Too Faced Products!



## vivaXglamlove (Jul 16, 2007)

* Shimmer Veils:*





Link
*Brow Envy:*




Link
*Kabuki Brush: (I reallly want this, I love too faced brushes!)*




Link
*Quickies - The Miss Sixty Girl (Limited Edition)*




Link
*California In A Compact*




Link
*Sparkler Glamour Gloss*




Link
*Ooh La Rouge*




Link


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 16, 2007)

i want the brow envy kit. Do you know will these new products be sold at Sephora?


----------



## lara (Jul 16, 2007)

Yay! I love my Snowbunny compact; the California one looks divine.


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 16, 2007)

uh oh...i feel a haul coming on...

if anyone pick ups the shimmer veils, please let us know what they're like.  thanks!


----------



## astronaut (Jul 16, 2007)

Ohhhhh! I'm loving the kabuki! How much is it? The link won't load for me.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jul 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Yay! I love my Snowbunny compact; the California one looks divine._

 
I love snow bunny compact!
Nordstromsis having a deal with the kabuki brush!


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jul 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_Ohhhhh! I'm loving the kabuki! How much is it? The link won't load for me._

 
It's $28.50
Nordstroms is having a deal with the new bronzer


----------



## SoHeartc0rex3 (Jul 16, 2007)

Definitely going to pick up the Kabuki atleast! I really love their brushes. And the brow kit. And the California in a compact.. and maybe everything else.


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 16, 2007)

adorable! *goes to purchase*


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 16, 2007)

Are their brushes synthetic?


----------



## lara (Jul 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Are their brushes synthetic?_

 
Totally nylon. They're amazing though, they totally feel like the softest rabbit hair.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jul 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Totally nylon. They're amazing though, they totally feel like the softest rabbit hair._

 
Agreed! 
the name teddy bear hair is just too cute.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks, lara, I so want that brush.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jul 17, 2007)

I want the shimmer veils. I can't find any reviews hopefully someone will post soon!


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadBadGirl* 

 
_I want the shimmer veils. I can't find any reviews hopefully someone will post soon!_

 
My favorite store is getting all the new products in soon so I'll be testing it out. I'll report back to specktra, duh!


----------



## LatinaRose (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks for posting, I love Too Faced!


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jul 19, 2007)

I REALLY want these veils now!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 25, 2007)

Anybody check this stuff out?


----------



## flowerhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Ooh those shimmer veils and Sparkler glosses look gorgeous...I want the blue sparkler gloss and taupe shimmer veil!


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 25, 2007)

i bought the miss sixty palette and the nordies exclusive california in a compact with the pink kabuki set 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love them!


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_i bought the miss sixty palette and the nordies exclusive california in a compact with the pink kabuki set 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 love them!_

 
Gah! Jealous! 
Pictures?!


----------



## Jacq-i (Jul 30, 2007)

Ahh!! I'm going to Nordstrom's tomorrow!!


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vivaXglamlove* 

 
_Gah! Jealous! 
Pictures?!_

 
i promise to post them later today


----------



## anns (Jul 30, 2007)

Oooh I want the Brow Kit, and the oh so pretty kabuki. TY for the links!


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jul 30, 2007)

I just tested out all of the new products!
AMAZING! 
The  Shimmer Veils are really nice and creamy feeling!
The kabuki brush is sooo soft!


----------



## Jacq-i (Jul 31, 2007)

I went to Nordstrom today, and got the kabuki set!! Ahh, I love love love it!! I'll post a picture soon. ^_^


----------



## lsperry (Aug 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_i bought the miss sixty palette and the nordies exclusive california in a compact with the pink kabuki set 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love them!_

 
I got the compact and kabuki from nordies and I AM IN LOVE! That brush is simply amazing. I have never felt anything like it....The compact is pretty good and the texture is not chalky.....It went divinely on my NW45 skin and was perfect -- no glitter bits or anything.....

Never before used any of Too Faced's products....Am going to have to branch out...

So fellow mu lovers, please post more swatches and pictures....

Pretty PLEASE


----------



## Skan (Aug 2, 2007)

The shimmer veils look so gorgeous.


----------



## susanks1 (Aug 4, 2007)

I love their quickies for traveling.


----------



## lara (Aug 7, 2007)

I unpacked these today and had a play. SO CUTE! I loved the kabuki.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 15, 2007)

Got to play a bit with the new stuff at sephora. I absolutely adore the new Sparkler Glamour Gloss- they look amazing!! Truth be told, I was not too impressed with the shimmer veils. To me it looked like a regular liquid eyeshadow with chunks of glitter in it. Didn't like it. This miss sixty kit is great, i picked up one of those. Also plan on getting the kabuki- it feels divine!


----------



## sexysellerie (Aug 23, 2007)

Does anybody have some pictures of your hauls? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And: Did anybody have a look on the brow envy kit? How does ist look? What do you think about it?


----------



## _Drugz (Aug 24, 2007)

I was at sephora today and one of the MUA approached me and wanted to try out some of the new products they got in, one of them was the _california in a compact_..which i must say is verryy nice and will def. be going back to purchase.

o0o i'm really liking that kabuki brush and brow envy kit..hmm..


----------



## BadBadGirl (Aug 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Got to play a bit with the new stuff at sephora. I absolutely adore the new Sparkler Glamour Gloss- they look amazing!! Truth be told, I was not too impressed with the shimmer veils. To me it looked like a regular liquid eyeshadow with chunks of glitter in it. Didn't like it. This miss sixty kit is great, i picked up one of those. Also plan on getting the kabuki- it feels divine!_

 

Yes! Yes! Those Sparkler Glamour Glosses are so pretty! They have an iridescent look to them, but the color still comes through very well. (I wish I could explain it better).

I liked the Shimmer Veils, I was surprised that they feel like UD's glitter liners, except much more product comes out. It does dry to a nice shimmer though. Great for people who like glitter but prefer a shimmer look. The colors are very pretty. 
I would have bought one, but when I tried the new Starry-Eyed liner in SuperFreak I put the shimmer veil back for sometime in the future.


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 28, 2007)

I have one too-faced e/s "Dirt Bag" and I love it!!! Looking forward to trying out the new stuff.


----------



## frocher (Aug 28, 2007)

I have the retractable Kabuki, it is soft, and a good brush, but it is too soft to be the best kabuki.  It doesn't hold a candle to Mac's.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Sep 2, 2007)

The store what sells too faced and the balm is all 30%, so I'm gonna stock up on some great products!


----------



## sexysellerie (Sep 4, 2007)

Here :
I took some pictures of my nw palette


----------

